# Newbie To Russians



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

The past few days i've been looking on ebay at vostoks and such and for what they are they seem very reasonable. I wan't a watch to wear everyday and also collect. They seem very solid watches and at that price they seem very easy to collect (which frightens me and my wallet)

I would like to know what your oppinions are on these watches and how they compare to japanese or swiss watches. Thanks


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty good beaters... And the Automatic Vostok Amphib's that Roy sells are also hand windable... a nice feature to get a power-reserve already in place to start the day... Keep an eye on the sales forum they come up occasionally with price comparable or even lower than e*ay but without the shipping costs... or buy a nice shiny new one from Roy...

Wait until the guys who collect Russian watches see your post... They'll have plenty to say about the joys of Vostoks etc.























Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, They are crude compared to most Swiss or Japanese watches but then they are cheap (where else can you get a S.S. case, 200m auto divers for Â£30) and there will be no shortage of designes to collect.

They are solid watches with plenty of Russian charactor like the Vostok "wobbly" crown.

When I wore one as my beater week in week out, it lost about five minuets every week so I just reset it every Sunday, part of the charm









Here my latest all of Â£12 worth  now on a proper size strap!










Mike


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Both of mine keep good time within a few seconds a day,I have a newer scuba diver and a soviet handwind military Komandirskie,

the military watch is ,IMO, the better watch although the case looks like it has actually been through a war ,sits lower on the wrist and has a good looking blue dial (with no artwork ) both watches are very Robust with their own unmistakable distinctive style.and as the saying goes...for the money you can't really go wrong.......................

Cheers

Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At present I have eleven Vostoks ( four modern, the rest going back to the `80`s although this does include some which are New Old Stock) both manual wind and automatic and have owned another three.









I have only had two (a modern one and a NOS) which have developed a problem, on both, the date not changing, otherwise all have been, and are, very reliable and in my experience good time keepers.









I don`t really think you should try and compare them with either Swiss or Japanese watches, they are `different`, but if you compare them with most watches you could buy new for the same price on the high street they are far far better IMHO









BTW the wobbly screw down crown has already been mentioned, a common Vostok feature, somewhat disconcerting when you first encounter it but it really isn`t a problem and is part of the Vostoks charm









Forgot to mention that some Vostoks , particularly older models have really cool backs


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Have to second everything that Mach says - can't match his eleven, currently on 7/8......



> Forgot to mention that some Vostoks , particularly older models have really cool backs


and some of the late 80s ones have fabulous face/dials.


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments, and yes they do seem to have their own style.

The more i see them the more i want one.

Thanks all


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

seikoboy said:


> Thanks for all your comments, and yes they do seem to have their own style.
> 
> The more i see them the more i want one.
> 
> Thanks all


Amphibias really are unbeatable for daily wear; as has been said, where can you get a 31 jewel automatic for the price that is truly water resistant? Although if I were 600 feet underwater the last thing on my mind would be to wonder what the time was...I out most of mine on cheap wide velcro sports straps (without logos), which suit them well and spread the weight.

I recommend the black faced scuba diver and the blue face; the watch pictured was Â£9 on the 'bay a couple of months ago from a UK seller. Like many Amphibias it took a couple of weeks to settle down with daily wear but is now very good.

I have used a number of Ukrainian selleres for watches out of stock in UK - so far no problems.

Good luck with your first Russian watch. I predict that you will buy more...


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

I couldn't resist, i got a amphibia for Â£30 off the bay so i hope to get it by the end of the week.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

seikoboy said:


> I couldn't resist, i got a amphibia for Â£30 off the bay so i hope to get it by the end of the week.


Good one!

What's next?

Trust me - it doen't end here...for the price of a few beers you can have another, and 2 is so sad... so you go for another. Then, before you know it - you've got a collection.

Have a look at the Military Vostoks; nice aren't they? '50's Pobedas? You've got to have a 3133 chronograph...

So it begins...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

BRILIANT!! Chris

For a split second I thought they were "real" pictures from your home not "posed"
















.

.

.

.

.

.

They are not real pics? are they
















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s true, in January 2003 I had one Vostok....

*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*










Then in February 2003 I bought this beauty from RLT









*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 3133 , 23 Jewel Movement*










Now I have over 30 Russian watches... Poljots (including Sturmanskies, Oceans, Aviators & Burans), Vostoks, Slavas, Orions, Raketas, Sekondas, Popedas (original & new), a Zim, a Dolphin and even an Agat Stop watch, also I`ve branched out to various old Chinese and East Germans plus I hope to get a Czech Prim sometime









They certainly are addictive


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote BRILIANT!! Chris

For a split second I thought they were "real" pictures from your home not "posed"
















They are not real pics? are they
















Mike


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

You make my collection look very sad.









My Accurist chrono,Seiko 5 and Royal of London.










I do have other watches but i don't think citron qualify for the collection









Another one to add though when the Vostok arrives.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

There's certainly a wide range of Vostok designs - sometimes you even get cool retro styling & a display back


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some of the other Russian makes also have really cool designs as well









*Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal2428 26 Jewels*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Some of the other Russian makes also have really cool designs as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Bareges said:


> Have to second everything that Mach says - can't match his eleven, currently on 7/8......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am up to 30 Vostok's - mostly Soviet-era, but a few newer ones in the mix.

Add in the Poljot's and whatnot and I am right around 70 in my collection.

-k


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

It arrived this morning and i'm chuffed and i see what you mean about the "wobbly" crown. It's great

Only one thing i do need and that's a decent strap for it, only i don't know where to get a leather one from to match this watch.

Anyway here it is, sorry about the rubbish photo.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Any suggestions for a good quality strap for it ?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

seikoboy said:


> Any suggestions for a good quality strap for it ?


Try one of Roy's USA oiled leather in black, and if you're feeling brave colour the stitching blue with a pen as some have done on this forum







.

I have one of Roy's Swiss Rubber with deployment on my black faced one. Boring I know....

Problem is for a Â£30 watch even Â£10 on a strap seems extravagent to me









Have fun

Toby


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

seikoboy said:


> It arrived this morning and i'm chuffed and i see what you mean about the "wobbly" crown. It's great
> 
> Only one thing i do need and that's a decent strap for it, only i don't know where to get a leather one from to match this watch.
> 
> ...


Try one of RLTs excellent and inexpensive blue leather straps; I have three of these watches, one on a black velcro, one on a metal bracelet and one on one of our hosts blue leather. If I ever get out of work today I'll post pictures.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

chris l said:


>


Ummm.... you have them... tacked up on a board....!?!?









I have about 20 of these russian buggers now... this gives me an idea!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

obsidian said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Top ones are Russians, below them are some Swiss, Chinese, French and others.

But only those with buckles are hung; the rest are, well, everywhere...single man syndrome; last night I opened a kitchen drawer and found three tonneau Amphibias in ziplocks...I vaguely remember buying them - I'd wondered where they'd gone.





I find the cleaning/fixing of these old watches very relaxing after a day working.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Strap suggestions? Dont laugh, it is really very good


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks good on one of Roy`s 300B blue Swiss Rubber deployment straps and well worth the Â£15 price tag IMHO


















see here... Swiss Rubber


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Looks good on one of Roy`s 300B blue Swiss Rubber deployment straps and well worth the Â£15 price tag IMHO


That's a really nice combination; think I'll have to go for one of those.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I just bought the exact same model. I like it, shame about the crown though- it really lets the watch down.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

media_mute said:


> I just bought the exact same model. I like it, shame about the crown though- it really lets the watch down.


In what way?









Personally I feel it adds to the watch`s charm


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought the exact same model. I like it, shame about the crown though- it really lets the watch down.
> ...


Exactly Mac







. They remind me of the tops off old scent bottles







.


----------

